# Réponse automatique dans Mail 3.1



## elaeudanla (6 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je deviens chèvre depuis 3 jours ! J'essaie de configurer ma messagerie Mail pour créer une réponse automatique, et ça me fonctionne pas. 
Je m'explique : j'avais une adresse chez Free depuis des années, elle est spammée. Je voudrais donc créer une règle qui me permet de répondre automatiquement à toutes les personnes qui s'adressent à moi, via free, qu'ils peuvent me joindre dorénavant à telle adresse chez laposte.net par exemple. Donc, je vais dans préférences, puis dans "règles", puis je coche "ajouter une nouvelle regle". Là je sélectionne " si l'une des conditions suivantes est remplie". je choisis "A" "contient" "mon adresse chez free". Puis "effectuer les opérations suivantes : "
"répondre au message" et j'ecris mon petit texte dans "texte du message de réponse". 
et je fais OK.
Et là je fais un essai de mon second mac : Je m'envoie un message à l'adresse chez Free...Et ça marche pas. Il ne reçoit jamais ma réponse automatique...:hein:
Alors je sais que je ne suis pas logique , mais ça devrait pourtant marcher , non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2009)

Donc tu veux informer automatiquement les spammers qu'ils doivent te contacter dorénavant à ton adresse laposte.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

+1
je DÉconseille la reponse automatique
( qui informera tout le monde!!)

par contre tu peux faire 2 ou 3 choses très simples

1-inclure " répondre à " ( nouvelle adresse) à tous les messages auxquels TU réponds ou que tu rédiges
(et pas les autres)
voir aide Mail

2- faire des mailings de rappel de changement d'adresses pour tes contacts qui sont têtes en l'air
( il y en aura de moins en moins au fil du temps)

3- reregler ton filtre antispam free ( en ligne)
ou
4- faire gerer ton compte free par un autre webmail avec un bon filtre antispam
gmail fait ca très bien
j'ai eu ce souci sur un compte free , que j'ai fait gerer par gmail, sans réglages particuliers
 et depuis à relêve des messages free , plus un seul spam ne passe, aucun!
rien , zero , nada!


----------



## elaeudanla (7 Juin 2009)

en effet , je suis bêêêêêêête !!!!  En même temps je dis que je suis spammée, mais en fait je crois que c'est le contraire, c'est free qui me prend pour une spammeuse, je ne sais pas pourquoi, il me dit " - Diagnostic SMTP : 500 Too many spams from your IP (213.36.80.90), please visit http://postmaster.free.fr/, " 15 fois par jour... je ne comprends pas trop ce qui se passe.. tout est en anglais...
bref est-ce que vos solutions s'appliquent aussi à ce cas de figure ? je ne crois malheureusement pas. merci en tous cas...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

dis 
c'est pas un poil que t'as dans la main
mais  un Baobab !

le lien que tu donnes est 100% en francais et indique la procédure et controles à faire
Evidemment si tu es en wifi et que tu laisses d'autres ordis  ( surtout PC) se servir de ton ip , il y a peut etre un début d'explication


----------



## elaeudanla (7 Juin 2009)

C'est pas un baobab, ça s'appelle un blocage psychologique !   je comprends tellement pas ce qu'ils veulent me dire, que j'ai le souvenir de l'avoir lu dans une langue que je ne maitrise pas, du chinois quoi ! .... excuse ! le cerveau humain.... alors oui je suis en wifi mais il n'y a aucun autre PC dans un rayon de 2km... je suis en pleine campagne.  Donc ce n'est pas ça le problème... peut être parce que j'ai une livebox et que j'utilise un mail de free ? ça peut venir de là ? C'est tellement du chinois pour moi ( smtp, adresse IP, etc..) , que je préfère abandonner cette adresse.. tu vois un peu le niveau de compétence !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

ben tu vois je pense que c'est le wifi
si tu laisses ton réseau ouvert ( ce qui n'est pas conseillé) tout ordi  externe ( hors de chez toi)
se servant de ton ip  peut lui même etre spammeur ( volontaire ou non) et pour les programmes analysant l'origine ben c'est..."chez toi"

ou même ton propre ordi si tu utilises la partie en windows


----------

